# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Other changes in Treasure Beach

## Spiff

Pelican Bar has a gift shop. Not sure If I like this or not.




Jake's was  renovating their Calabash Bay property as  hard as they could go last week.  New fence on the beach and all.   Some of the locals think the ocean will remove the fence next big storm.


Jack Sprat's has installed a shiny new ATM from Scotia Bank.  As of last week it had been tested, and they were waiting for the bank to start loading it with money.  I wonder what mad man will drive a Guardsman truck down the roads into TB. LOL.

Jack Sprat's was taking credit and debit cards, as was Frenchmen's Reef.

Frenchmen's Reef has upped their food game.  Pizza was far better than Jack Sprat's.  Brown Stew Chicken, Ital Stew, were all delicious.  We deducted points for being out of Curried Goat.  Service was on par with Jack Sprat's. 

In addition to Eggy losing his bar, and Captain Ted losing his boat, it looked like Ted's brother Captain Kirk lost his boat motor to the fire also.  I took a good look at it, and though I'm no expert, I don't think that motor will be able to run again.

----------


## ohliz

Thanks for the updates!

----------


## Beefer

Scotiabank ATM - I'm just wondering if anyone would know if the ATM at Jack Sprats is operational yet.

Arriving on the 28th, and knowing that it is available would make our travel day that much easier.

22 days and counting.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## ohliz

Yes it is, I used it the other day. So nice to be able to do that right in TB! I gave details in your other post.

----------


## Beefer

Thanks for the reply.  Makes things simpler. Soon come !

----------


## Irine

[QUOTE=Spiff;185105]Pelican Bar has a gift shop. Not sure If I like this or not.

As long as they don't push hard like the beach crew then I'll probably enjoy it. But if they push and you have nowhere to go, it would be my last visit. Ruin the vibe. Anyone have first hand experience? Maybe save me a trip.

----------

